# Black and red light bulb



## Alllex

Hey, I like watching my hedgies run on their wheel but they hide when I turn the lights on. I was wondering if I could use a red or black light to watch them. I'm not gonna use the light as a heat source, I'm just gonna change my rooms light bulbs to one of those. Will these lights bother them and make them hide? I've seen zoos use red light for their nocturnal animals and I use a red light for my geckos heat source and his eyes are usually fully dilated like if it was dark. Will those light bulbs work for watching them without bothering them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sklock65

My boyfriend has a headlamp (that he uses at work) with a red light setting on it that we have used to "spy" on hedgie at night when he's doing his thing. He doesn't seem to mind or even notice. We never leave it on very long...usually just a few minutes to get to see him run...so I don't think it's any problem!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy

You could try it for a short time, but make sure you only use it for a little bit at a time, and don't leave it on all night. Some hedgies don't mind it, or may not mind it for short amounts of time, but it can bother other hedgies and make them spend less time eating, drinking, and running. Don't be surprised if your hedgie does notice the light and calls it quits to running when you turn it on. But giving it a try & using it once in awhile won't hurt.


----------



## Alllex

Thanks sklock, I might buy the light bulb sometime this week or take my geckos light bulb for a little while. 
That's true, but I don't think they'll get that startles since they only look around for a little while before hiding when I turn the lights on. They sometimes wait in their spot until I turn them off again. And which light would you recommend, Lilymommy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy

I've used a red light in the hedgie room for years for late night checks. Some of them, the second the red light goes on, they head for bed. Others don't care in the least. 

If you are only using it to watch him, and he doesn't mind the red, that's okay. As a heating source, no.


----------



## Alllex

Ok thanks. I'll probably borrow my geckos red light tonight, and see if they don't mind it, before I actually go buy a red light bulb. I also wanted to buy a black light bulb just to see how my room looks XD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

